# Dateien kopieren und gleichzeitig md5sum erstellen

## SarahS93

Wie ist es möglich eine Datei zukopieren und gleichzeitig, ohne später in einem zweiten durchlauf, davon die md5summe zu ermitteln?

----------

## Christian99

du kopierst die datei und rufst danach md5sum auf?

oder was genau willst du?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wahrscheinlich ist das was du möchtest rsync. Aber du musst dich schon ein bisschen genauer ausdrücken.

Schau dir rsync und seine Parameter mal genauer an. Andernfalls kannst du dir auch ein Skript selber schreiben mit cp und md5sum.

Alles was du zur Erstellung dieses Skriptes brauchst ist man md5sum und eine kurze Einführung in Bash-Scripting.

Es gibt da auch noch sowas wie md5cp, ist aber nicht im portage und ist nur nützlich wenn der Zeitstempel der Dateien korrupt ist und rsync deswegen ausfällt.

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo Chris,

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...und ist nur nützlich wenn der Zeitstempel der Dateien korrupt ist und rsync deswegen ausfällt.

 

und rsync --checksum würde hier nicht weiterhelfen?

Übrigens:

 *Quote:*   

> Added the "%C" escape to the log-output handling, which will output the MD5 checksum of any transferred file, or all files if --checksum was specified (when protocol 30 or above is in effect).

 

http://linux.softpedia.com/progChangelog/rsync-Changelog-192.html

Vielleicht schon jemand probiert?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Gendjaral das habe ich so von der md5cp Webseite, das ist noch von 2013. Gut möglich das rsync dieses tool komplett obsolet gemacht hat. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch das rsync wohl das passende Werkzeug sein sollte. Aber ich vergesse immer was rsync kann, nachdem ich mich eingelesen habe und die Skripte einmal angelegt sind die meinen Bedürfnissen genügen. :)

----------

## gendjaral

Ah ok. Ich dachte nur da gäbe es etwas was mir bisher nicht bewusst war.

Stimmt wohl...

Die Manpage von rsync einmal ausgedruckt ergäbe ein prima "Nachschlage"-Werk.   :Very Happy: 

Schönen Abend.

----------

